# Hedgehog 1 Wolfdogs 0



## Naughty2nice (Apr 16, 2009)

Well i was woken up by a high pitch yelp coming from my dog house this morning. i went to the window and saw my wolf dog pups pawing the bedding round their house. From my window i could see a brown ball which Kiki decided to pounce on resulting with a loud yelp and a bump as she hit the top of the roof from shock. i admit at this point i thought it was a rat or something as we live close to water. but i watched for a further 5 mins as my dogs ran off wimpering and left this brown ball alone it seemed to uncurl and crawl slowly across the doorway of the dog house - i knew it was a hedge hog. i went out and got it out of there and put it in a large box. it is shaken up and my dogs too were quite nervous about going back into the kennel even after i removed it. Anyway the hedgehog is now in a large box in my garage im going to let it rest and then try and look to see if it is injured, i found a local centre that care for hedgehogs online just incase i need to ring someone. However i must say it does not look very hurt to me... it is covered in bits of dog fur and bedding inbetween his/her spikes but cant see no cuts etc ...will look again later and update .....so far it looks like my dogs lost and the hedgehog won this little fight. 

here are some pics of the hedge hog - not very good but it was 5.30 and i was tired!




































Obviously i will clean it up in a bit, and give it some food.


----------



## Naughty2nice (Apr 16, 2009)

Some more photos -





































As you can see i have cleaned the bedding off his/her spikes but still trying to get rid of the fur. i have gave him/her a saucer of water and a small bit of cat food. hopefully he/she is ok and can be released later, he has come from next door as they have a family living in thier garden ..... some how this one strayed, got past my chicken mesh and into the dog house and gave my dogs quiet a shock!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

awwww bless, very cute


----------



## Naughty2nice (Apr 16, 2009)

UPDATE ON THE HEDGEHOG.......

He/she is fine and has been released tonight in a neighbours garden. The hedgehog ate and drank and was walking fine etc, i checked it for injuries and it was sound so out it has gone.


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Lovely creatures. Well done for taking such good care of it. I used to have one come in our garden to eat but I haven't seen one for years now. It's a shame because the only one I've been able to photograph so far was in a wildlife centre.


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

AWW!!
Hedgehogs are Simply Beautiful!!
xXx


----------

